# Comfort food



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Hopefully we're allowed a bit of light relief on here from rules, regs & the Spanish fascination for everything made of tape & coloured red
So on a lighter note ......... read on.......

Me & Sue have had a bit of a sh!tty fortnight and we were wandering around the supermarket the other day and both agreed that we deserved some comfort food. Sue headed straight for the ice cream section to renew her love affair with white chocolate Magnums whilst I dropped to my knees in worship in front of the Peanut Butter shelf
I came in from a gig last night ( this morning ) and spent the next hour gorging myself on peanut butter sarnies .............. god it was luvverly!

So what's yours?



Doggy

p.s. when I said "what's yours" I wasn't offering to buy the drinks ............. things like that are bad for my heart


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chocolate!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Date milkshake although not available outside of the Middle East...to my knowledge.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Chocolate Italian Creams.............yum !


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

*date milkshakes!*



Pasanada said:


> Date milkshake although not available outside of the Middle East...to my knowledge.


VERY available in southern California and Arizona..I love those also!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

tigersharkjs said:


> VERY available in southern California and Arizona..I love those also!


I've been told it's available in London but not found it yet! I'm craving for a big bottle of the stuff right now!


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I've been told it's available in London but not found it yet! I'm craving for a big bottle of the stuff right now!


London?? I thought you were in Spain? You know I'm just thinking, I suppose you could whip one up yourself with some ice cream, dates and a blender. YUM!! Might give that try....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

tigersharkjs said:


> London?? I thought you were in Spain? You know I'm just thinking, I suppose you could whip one up yourself with some ice cream, dates and a blender. YUM!! Might give that try....


Lol I've got around this year! I was living in Spain then moved to the Middle East, now in the UK (off to Spain on Wednesday) and maybe back in the Middle East next year.....phew!

I'll certainly try your receipe, cheers!!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Food does not help me. Just let me have 4 unabridged hours in the workshop or with a .308 at 500m plus.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Horchata - crikey its delish and to think I only discovered it 2 months ago

Although the Coconut juice sold in the market just off Ramblas in Barcelona is nice too, but its a tad far to go just for a juice - lol


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Food does not help me. Just let me have 4 unabridged hours in the workshop or with a .308 at 500m plus.


.308?? Would that be like my saying I'd like to pump a few rounds through my AK?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Date milkshake sounds nice, have to try that.

So what's this Horchata then?

Dunno about the gun thing though, mind you, I couldn't hit a barn door if I was sitting on it but there we go, whatever floats yer boat.



Doggy


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Date milkshake is divine!!! I became addicted to the stuff when working in the Middle East.....but avoid Camel milk, it's vile!!!

I've never been keen on Horchata; I believe it derives from almonds but don't quote me on that.

I don't mind guns, it's time I got back to the ranges and got some practice in!! LOL


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

tigersharkjs said:


> .308?? Would that be like my saying I'd like to pump a few rounds through my AK?


Not really - one is just adrenalin the other requires a GREAT deal of concentration and ZERO adrenalin. In 4 hours I've been know to let off as few as 4 rounds.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

The wife - Marmite on Riveta. 

Me - Pork dripping on freshly baked soft white bread. 

Common ******s us northerners, must go my ferret has just run off with my haslet sandwich.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Not really - one is just adrenalin the other requires a GREAT deal of concentration and ZERO adrenalin. In 4 hours I've been know to let off as few as 4 rounds.


Hi..I have no idea what your comment means! I was just asking if ".308" was a gun


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi..I have no idea what your comment means! I was just asking if ".308" was a gun



I lost the plot several posts ago lol!!!!

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I lost the plot several posts ago lol!!!!
> 
> Jo


I've never had a plot to lose! LOL


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi..I have no idea what your comment means! I was just asking if ".308" was a gun


YUP! The .308WinMag is near enough the same as the 7.62Nato round :- just better made and capable of developing higher cartridge pressure.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> YUP! The .308WinMag is near enough the same as the 7.62Nato round :- just better made and capable of developing higher cartridge pressure.


How does the .308 compare to the SA80? Would you say it has less problems and therefore more reliable?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> YUP! The .308WinMag is near enough the same as the 7.62Nato round :- just better made and capable of developing higher cartridge pressure.


I was with you all the way up to "YUP"



Doggy


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> I lost the plot several posts ago lol!!!!
> 
> Jo


Ha ha! Yeah, me too, can we just get back to FOOD?? How'bout very skinny crispy French Fries with a side of mayo??


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> YUP! The .308WinMag is near enough the same as the 7.62Nato round :- just better made and capable of developing higher cartridge pressure.


Gotcha covered! Nice photo, had to call my husband over to have a look. Oh, maybe I should explain..gotcha covered is, apparently, "colonial" talk for I understand  This forum is so much fun!


----------

